# Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com



## Cindy Hendricks (Mar 26, 2003)

I just wanted to let everyone know that RVUSA.com now offers Nationwide Internet Access. We have over 10,000 access numbers across the continental United States. No more switching dial-up services everytime you want to travel. I know that can be a hassle. We have 56K, 64K (ISDN) and 128K (ISDN) available (please call to find out what speeds are available in your area). You can view more information at www.rvusa.com/nwinfo.asp . We will be adding more information to that page so check back often. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me: cindy@rvusa.com .

Thanks,
Cindy Spencer   
RVUSA.com


----------



## jimh37 (Feb 15, 2004)

Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com

Im new at this so i do need some help in looking for parts for my motorhome appliance.Can you help me?


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Feb 16, 2004)

Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com

jimh37 - what parts are you looking for and is there a specific appliance manufacturer?


----------



## Mallory (May 29, 2005)

Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com

What about wireless?  Does anyone have info on wireless 
that is affordable?
Dial up is limited to access to a phone line.
I need wireless.
Mallory
quote:_Originally posted by cinnister_

I just wanted to let everyone know that RVUSA.com now offers Nationwide Internet Access. We have over 10,000 access numbers across the continental United States. No more switching dial-up services everytime you want to travel. I know that can be a hassle. We have 56K, 64K (ISDN) and 128K (ISDN) available (please call to find out what speeds are available in your area). You can view more information at www.rvusa.com/nwinfo.asp . We will be adding more information to that page so check back often. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me: cindy@rvusa.com .

Thanks,
Cindy Spencer   
RVUSA.com


----------



## Mallory (May 29, 2005)

Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com

I am looking for wireless.
Dial up is only useful if you have access to
a phone line.
Does anyone have info on affordable wireless???
 
Mallory


----------

